# Update on Levi



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad he can see Mary. This is wonderful news for Levi. He's adorable.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Sure am glad to hear that Levi can see again!!! What a great looking pup!!!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

glad he got his eye sight back, Any of those people suitable for Levi? His looking good.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> glad he got his eye sight back, Any of those people suitable for Levi? His looking good.


Until Levi goes to the specialist, we havent been looking for a home for him, we want to know whats going on with his eyes first.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear Levi is doing so much better.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Great News!! It's wonderful to see little Levi running!! Hopefully the Specialist can determine what's going on with his vision. I can just imagine how much "exploring" young Levi has up to. LOL!

~Jackie


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

McSwede said:


> Great News!! It's wonderful to see little Levi running!! Hopefully the Specialist can determine what's going on with his vision. I can just imagine how much "exploring" young Levi has up to. LOL!
> 
> ~Jackie


Exploring is a understatement......:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Are Levi and Cruiser still close? I loved that picture of the two of them. So glad he is doing better.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He sure is a beauty! I'm so glad he can see again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What good news for Levi... sure hope it's a permanent return. I'll be anxious to hear what the ophthalmologist has to say.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> Are Levi and Cruiser still close? I loved that picture of the two of them. So glad he is doing better.


Yes they are, They will play and play and when Levi is done with the gentle giant he goes on to Abbie for some ruff and tuff play.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Levi*

Levi is just adorable! So glad he can see, Mary.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What wonderful news!!! He looks like such a sweetie! Am really interested in what the opthamologist has to say. My Gunner sees an opthamologist.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,this big ears!!!!Love it!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so glad Levi can see!!! What wonderful news. Plese let us know what the specialist says. YAY Levi!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Levi can see again, hope all goes well for the gorgeous young man!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that he's doing well! It's amazing that his eyesight is back. I'm really curious to hear what the dr says about it. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is such great news about Levi. He is just such a cutie and I bet wearing the pups out now. Hopefully it will be permanent.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great news Mary! You must be so relieved that little Levi has a much better outlook on life now.


----------

